

Google’s Grand Plan - spathak
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/03/google_acquisitions_the_search_company_s_startling_transformation_under_ceo_larry_page_.html

======
gruseom
_Page and his management team have mandated that all Googlers focus on seven
business areas [...]: search, advertising, social networking, Android, Chrome,
YouTube, and local mobile commerce._

Which of those does Google Docs belong to?

